# Jell-O cheesecake boxed mix, I can't believe I'm considering this....



## AllenOK (Jan 13, 2009)

I will periodically go through the pantry and cabinets here at the house, inventoring what we have.  For several weeks, we've had a graham pie crust in the pantry.  A week ago I noticed that had some JellO instant cheesecake mix.  I might, just MIGHT, go ahead and mix it up, let it set up, and top it with some fruit, just to get rid of it.  Maybe as a surprise for PeppA when she gets back tomorrow.

I take pride in the fact that excepting a few convience products, I'm almost completely a "from scratch" type person.  What I'm considering just feels like blasphemy.


----------



## Constance (Jan 13, 2009)

It's very tasty...go for it!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2009)

Go ahead and make it.  You'll have something sweet to eat and then you'll have gotten rid of the evidence of a packaged product in your pantry.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> I will periodically go through the pantry and cabinets here at the house, inventoring what we have.  For several weeks, we've had a graham pie crust in the pantry.  A week ago I noticed that had some JellO instant cheesecake mix.  I might, just MIGHT, go ahead and mix it up, let it set up, and top it with some fruit, just to get rid of it.  Maybe as a surprise for PeppA when she gets back tomorrow.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that excepting a few convience products, I'm almost completely a "from scratch" type person.  What I'm considering just feels like blasphemy.




It will be tasty and a pleasant way to end a meal.  Do it and destroy the evidence.  No one will ever know. 

Here's the key:  Don't analyze it and compare it to your scratch cheesecake.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the kind my mother used to make and then she topped it with canned cherry pie filling


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love cheesecake.  My favorite.  I have made the one in the box before, but usually make it from scratch.  Starts with 3 lbs of Cream Cheese.  Think it is fattening enough?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2009)

Allen I think Andy nailed it....Enjoy, but destroy the evidence

Hush!! The less ya talk about it the better!


----------



## smoke king (Jan 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Allen I think Andy nailed it....Enjoy, but destroy the evidence


 

Couldn't agree more! For the little amount of work required, they really aren't bad! We always keep one on hand for "drop-ins"


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

My wife actually prefers these to the other more expensive cheesecakes out there....

Imagine my surprise!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

^And imagine my surprise! lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

You may have to have a talk with her about this... she is letting down her Hungarian side of the family!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't feel guilty, Buddy. And confession is good for the soul. You can tell your DC friends anything (well, ALMOST anything...there are some things we probably don't want to hear about....)


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 18, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Here's the key:  Don't analyze it and compare it to your scratch cheesecake.



There squats the toad.  I can rarely enjoy a meal in a restaurant anymore.  I'm always analzying it, trying to think of what I can do to copy/improve on it.  Besides, my scratch cheesecake will beat a box mix anyday.  It is possible that my MIL bought the mix shortly after she moved in with us almost a year ago.  She liked that stuff.



Glorie said:


> That's the kind my mother used to make and then she topped it with canned cherry pie filling



That's exactly what I was planning on doing.


----------

